
Command-line program to download videos from YouTube - LinuxBender
https://github.com/ytdl-org/youtube-dl
======
oriettaxx
best ever, but the version included in fedora dist is very often not updated,
so it does not work on all youtube's video: I have the feeling youtube is
trying to stop this software by changing stuff, and the developer upgrade it
to make it work again: can somebody confirm this?

Please not it is _not_ just for youtube, it works with many many video
website.

~~~
LinuxBender
I have found that you have to update it periodically or it can't parse the
metadata when YT make changes. The developers do a good job of maintaining it
and keeping up with changes at YT.

